# Lets see your work, driving, and reverse lights.



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Ok, just dropped the truck off today for a new flat bed, im trying to get some ideas for lights... It has a bulk head, so the lights will be on that, please include where u got them, and how much u paid. Pics of them on are nice, and a little "review" would be greatly appreciated...

Thanks, 
Russell


----------



## EGLC (Nov 8, 2007)

do a search man....seriously...or just browse the strobe forum


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

I was home all day with a fever... And searched here for hours, and maybe its just me, but its a PITA... And i want peoples opinions too...


----------



## Stuffdeer (Dec 26, 2005)

You're asking for a lot. Search is your friend. Gotta put a little work in to get a little results....you should know that.


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Stuffdeer;1123984 said:


> You're asking for a lot. Search is your friend. Gotta put a little work in to get a little results....you should know that.


Im not in the mood to work today... Ive been sitting, drinking tea all day... The most work ive done all day was drop my truck off to get my flatbed, and type this response... lol

Plus i figure a lot of people look for this, so if they search it, it will pop up... And then they will only have to do 1 search...


----------



## SnowJersey (Nov 22, 2010)

you can get a set of led one's
http://sirennet.com/soewlc1400tbds0w.html

they work nice. I just recently read a review on here about them. Loked good

or you can get a set of halogen one's and save a few bucks. Get a set of KC Daylighters. They work great


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

Hear is a video of my lights.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Rusty,
See my link for the headache rack build in my signature. You can get an idea for the bulkhead lights.
T.J.


----------



## ddb maine (Dec 4, 2009)

^^built in mahhhch. ovah heyah .... she looks mint bub. I f$%^&n love maine... who needs different vowels, just chuck a f*&(%n "A" inna and she'll rock ya till morrow comes.


----------



## thesnowman269 (Nov 7, 2009)

ddb maine;1124374 said:


> ^^built in mahhhch. ovah heyah .... she looks mint bub. I f$%^&n love maine... who needs different vowels, just chuck a f*&(%n "A" inna and she'll rock ya till morrow comes.


 must be some kind of southern maine talk....


----------



## 20Silverado05 (Jan 16, 2008)

edgeabucation


----------



## mercer_me (Sep 13, 2008)

ddb maine;1124374 said:


> ^^built in mahhhch. ovah heyah .... she looks mint bub. I f$%^&n love maine... who needs different vowels, just chuck a f*&(%n "A" inna and she'll rock ya till morrow comes.


Ya, you can't tell I'm from Maine.


----------



## dpglandscapes (Nov 17, 2010)

mercer_me;1124335 said:


> Hear is a video of my lights.


the rack came out sick man, looks good


----------



## VBigFord20 (Aug 17, 2004)

Just mounted these today. Picked them up at 4 wheel parts and they are made by Ridgid Industries. They are real bright and the pair cost me less then $200 and it came with the harness. I hooked them to my Aux switch in the dash so I can keep them on and love them so far. The pattern is more of a spot then a flood, but I have them angled so it lights up the corners of the truck and when I look in the mirrors everything I need to see it lit.


----------



## Backwoods (Nov 18, 2010)

Iam running 2 sets of back-up lights Straight back off my Hitch and side to side off the back-rack.


































And here a walk around vid with lights on:





Dont know if this helps but it might give you some ideas.
Good Luck!!


----------



## South Seneca (Oct 22, 2010)

I went to NAPA auto parts and bought a pair of amber fog lights in rubber housings. Then I made a bracket to mount them on my hitch and wire them into the back up lights. I also turned them out a bit so they light what I can see in the mirrors.
The only draw back so far is fog lights had to be mounted at a max height of 30". I wanted to mount them higher so they wouldn't get messed up backing into snow banks, but these rubber housings should hold up.


----------



## equip guy (Nov 25, 2010)

I use the hella 55w halogen lights, they are approx 4x4 and have a single post mounting stud. They are approx $35 ea. They have a dedicated power and ground. This is important IMO because should you use a light fixture that is self grounding, it really depends if the area that it is mounted will produce a good ground. I mount 2 under the rear bed with a slight angle to the sides (mirror view area) and 2 facing straight back on a rack which gives you a better over all scene illumination. Don't have tied into the reverse circut because most systems won't deliver the needed power as it is smaller gauge wire from the manufac. Run at least 10ga wire fused with a HD switch for the load, As far a front lights a spot light type like a baja or off road type can be mounted for the season, and will help cut through the fog and white out situations, and can be turned on only when your site is poorly lit. Mount them with a weather plug and remove in the off season. Again use heavier ga. wire for the power load. With all that power being used, LED lights might be of order to minimize further strain on your charging system due to they only draw .2-.5 amps. There are many different brands with costs that can range from $30 ea light head to upwards of $150 per light head. Try brands like Nova, whelen, trucklite, code-3, and federal signal for starters. The white lighting can be checked out on truck lite, or unity. Look up AWDIRECT.COM for ideas. Good luck and hope you feel better, Keep away from the cheap rubber tractor sealed beam lights, a flash light would be better than these.


----------



## 91AK250 (Nov 28, 2007)

2 hella 4" work lights. $12 each my cost at work. put out plenty of light for me.


----------



## Fiske Plowing (Jan 4, 2010)

Just finished this up few days ago. Have strobes and turn signals in each box, back up lights on each side of sander and downward light for sanding at night


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Backwoods;1126396 said:


> Iam running 2 sets of back-up lights Straight back off my Hitch and side to side off the back-rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks nice, where did u get those, and how much did u pay? I just saw ur wiring, thats SWEET, very clever...



South Seneca;1126398 said:


> I went to NAPA auto parts and bought a pair of amber fog lights in rubber housings. Then I made a bracket to mount them on my hitch and wire them into the back up lights. I also turned them out a bit so they light what I can see in the mirrors.
> The only draw back so far is fog lights had to be mounted at a max height of 30". I wanted to mount them higher so they wouldn't get messed up backing into snow banks, but these rubber housings should hold up.


Why only 30"? am i missing something?



equip guy;1126444 said:


> I use the hella 55w halogen lights, they are approx 4x4 and have a single post mounting stud. They are approx $35 ea. They have a dedicated power and ground. This is important IMO because should you use a light fixture that is self grounding, it really depends if the area that it is mounted will produce a good ground. I mount 2 under the rear bed with a slight angle to the sides (mirror view area) and 2 facing straight back on a rack which gives you a better over all scene illumination. Don't have tied into the reverse circut because most systems won't deliver the needed power as it is smaller gauge wire from the manufac. Run at least 10ga wire fused with a HD switch for the load, As far a front lights a spot light type like a baja or off road type can be mounted for the season, and will help cut through the fog and white out situations, and can be turned on only when your site is poorly lit. Mount them with a weather plug and remove in the off season. Again use heavier ga. wire for the power load. With all that power being used, LED lights might be of order to minimize further strain on your charging system due to they only draw .2-.5 amps. There are many different brands with costs that can range from $30 ea light head to upwards of $150 per light head. Try brands like Nova, whelen, trucklite, code-3, and federal signal for starters. The white lighting can be checked out on truck lite, or unity. Look up AWDIRECT.COM for ideas. Good luck and hope you feel better, Keep away from the cheap rubber tractor sealed beam lights, a flash light would be better than these.


Ok, thanks for the inf, greatly appreciated.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

Just mounted the ones on the bumper a few days ago. I couldn't decide where to put them, I never liked the bed stake pockets, they always get in the way, and under the bumper they break easy backing over snow banks, so I split the difference and put them on the bumper. They are the cheap $10 rubber tractor lights so when they break I can replace them cheaply. I have the lights (on seperate switches for the spreader light and 2 lights on bumper) on the factory ford uppfitter switches, as well as the lightbar.


----------



## vt properties (Jan 28, 2010)

woops here they are


----------



## rusty_keg_3 (Dec 6, 2008)

Backwoods;1126396 said:


> Iam running 2 sets of back-up lights Straight back off my Hitch and side to side off the back-rack.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks good, where did u get yours? How much were they if u dont mind me asking...


----------



## DozerMan (Apr 30, 2004)

VBigFord20;1126389 said:


> Just mounted these today. Picked them up at 4 wheel parts and they are made by Ridgid Industries. They are real bright and the pair cost me less then $200 and it came with the harness. I hooked them to my Aux switch in the dash so I can keep them on and love them so far. The pattern is more of a spot then a flood, but I have them angled so it lights up the corners of the truck and when I look in the mirrors everything I need to see it lit.


I am considering buying a set of those. Are yours LEDs? Do you have any pics of them at night and with the lights off in the daytime? Thanks.


----------



## MadeintheShade (Aug 4, 2009)

i like this thread-- great idea need more pictures and links- ive been searching for two days and still dont know much more than when I started. I think I'm gonna do something like rusty kegs hitch lights cause those look clean and I have the same truck. dont have a headache/ back rack yet so not sure what i'm gonna do about side out lights yet. 

My question is this, what kind of relay would i need to use so that the lights turn on when in reverse all the time but I also would have a switch in the cab so that I could turn them on as a work light?

muchos thanks in advance


----------



## MadeintheShade (Aug 4, 2009)

sorry i meant backwoods' dodge


----------



## IC-Smoke (Feb 15, 2008)

what mini light bar is that? how do you like it?

thanks!
Ian


----------



## tlrlc (Feb 24, 2007)

MadeintheShade;1198751 said:


> i like this thread-- great idea need more pictures and links- ive been searching for two days and still dont know much more than when I started. I think I'm gonna do something like rusty kegs hitch lights cause those look clean and I have the same truck. dont have a headache/ back rack yet so not sure what i'm gonna do about side out lights yet.
> 
> My question is this, what kind of relay would i need to use so that the lights turn on when in reverse all the time but I also would have a switch in the cab so that I could turn them on as a work light?
> 
> muchos thanks in advance


I have the same question- I have 2 4" round soundoff lights I want to wire up
As reverse lights and also work lights... Part numbers and specs would be appreciated
Thanks


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

myn

rigid industries led dually d2's


----------



## Pushin4U (Nov 20, 2011)

Triple L;1401918 said:


> myn
> 
> rigid industries led dually d2's


Ya, Those are pretty serious lights.


----------



## vincent (Sep 15, 2008)

I'll play










Buyers light bar and cat lights on backrack. Hella driving lights and whelen strobe on salt spreader.


----------



## 02DURAMAX (Dec 27, 2006)

If anyone want some good led work light i'll sell you a set 1350lumes for 160Shipped.

You can see a video of them here.. . 




Those are 3yrs old and still going!


----------



## BlackBirdWS.6 (Oct 21, 2010)

02DURAMAX;1401998 said:


> If anyone want some good led work light i'll sell you a set 1350lumes for 160Shipped.
> 
> You can see a video of them here.. .
> 
> ...


I love your pound 7


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

vt properties;1127802 said:


> woops here they are


Nice install, only problem the ones mounted in the corner of your bumper won't last a season. I mounted in that same spot, everytime I stepped on the bumper to look into the salter those damm things were in the way...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

here is some light porn...



















Video-


----------



## Triple L (Nov 1, 2005)

thats a real cool backrack! except what are the side spot lights for?


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1403004 said:


> thats a real cool backrack! except what are the side spot lights for?


Thanks! They are pointed down to see the edges of tight curvy drives we have, they help with the back blade.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

Triple L;1403004 said:


> thats a real cool backrack! except what are the side spot lights for?


also we try to stop and help people in the ditch if we arent too busy, and they help for that too.


----------

